# Thinking of getting the Precision Matthews 11x27 lathe...



## Pcmaker (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm thinking of getting the Precision Matthews 11x27 lathe. Any thoughts and opinions about this machine? It's a big chunk of change... about 4k with the DRO installed. I made the mistake of ordering my mill without DRO, but I'm not making the same mistake again. 

Right now, I have the Grizzly 7x12 lathe. It's got some problems with how rigid it is and I'm having problems parting. This 11x27 lathe is just about the most amount of money I'd like to spend on a lathe. 

Will this lathe be large enough that I won't have any parting issues? It's a 120v motor, I'm not so sure how much more powerful it is than my current lathe.

https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1127vf-lb/


----------



## mksj (Oct 21, 2018)

You may give consideration to the PM-1228 or 1236. They offer more options for very little more (at least for the 1228). Also the PM1127 you need a mess of change gears, it only has 3 selections via the gearbox vs. 15 for the PM-1228. The PM-1228 and 1236 have 2 Hp motors, so a bit more cutting ability.  Tough call, all three offer a lot of value for the size, I would read other's experience with these lathes. One place to save is on the DRO install, it is fairly easy on the lathe, so I would recommend saving on the install fee. There are some  issues with installing the scale cross slide on the PM1228 because of the location of the gibb's adjustment. There are a number of posting on the install for these lathes.


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 21, 2018)

We purchased the 1228 for the shop. Did not get the DRO as all our work on this lathe we have to mic anyways. It is not the main lathe for heavy work. It is for lighter jobs with specific metals. So far it works as expected.

The larger lathe is a Jet BDB-1340 and we turn 0.100” off per pass with no issues, even with it’s pony powered motor!


----------



## BtoVin83 (Oct 21, 2018)

I learned old school and never really required a DRO but a mill can benefit from them, lathes not so much. IMHO
I would rather put the money in a larger machine.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 21, 2018)

There is some small flex in the compound that makes parting a little bit of an issue. A solid tool post helps a lot there. I part aluminum and 12L14 with the power feed now. I haven't tried parting anything harder. 

I really like the 1127 overall. Rigidity is going to be far better than a mini lathe, as well as power. If you don't need the larger work area of a 1236 or similar, or don't have the space, it's a good option. That said, the 1236 preferred package is a lot of machine for the money and it deserves consideration. It also comes with a stand, which can be a bit of cash to buy or build for the smaller machine. It will be a fair bit more rigid as well. 

The cross slide DRO scale is a bit annoying to mount. I actually hung it off the back of the machine. The gib adjustment and locks are all right where you want to put the scale. If you have a mill, making the brackets is easy. The longitudinal scale is easy. 

As for how useful a DRO is on the lathe, I love it and don't regret installing it at all. I wouldn't say it's as big an issue as on the mill, but the low cost models are worth having in my opinion.


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 21, 2018)

I want to know if there are better options than this machine at this price range. 

Also, This is close to the biggest machine I can fit in my garage. I don't work on anything too long. I haven't even needed to go halfway into my 7x12.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 21, 2018)

Something may have changed since then, but I think it is the best machine in this size and price range.


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 21, 2018)

I only know of Grizzly and Precision Matthews. I've heard of jet, too.


----------



## mikey (Oct 21, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Something may have changed since then, but I think it is the best machine in this size and price range.



The Austrian-made Emco Super 11, an 11 X 24, is this size but perhaps not in this class. Can't get them new anymore but if you find a good used one, it is a very good lathe.


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 22, 2018)

I am torn between the 11x27 and 12x28

I'd go with the 12x28, but they dont have the pre-installed DRO option.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 22, 2018)

They are close. When I purchased, the 1127 came with a number of things that the 1228 did not. QCTP was a big one. Looks like the 4 jaw chuck is also not included. It does have a D1-4 mount, so getting chucks is easier and the added gearbox options are nice. Particularly if they have it set up so that you can switch from thread to feed without gear swaps. 

I imagine if you asked them they would install a DRO for a fee. They are generally pretty flexible.


----------



## mksj (Oct 22, 2018)

Per above, all you need to do is ask and they will do the install. As mentioned, it is not that difficult to install yourself, in particular because there are multiple postings with detailed information. Might review the threads below, also a lot of video postings on the different lathes. The 1228 is a good balance between size and weight, but read what others have posted.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-pm-1228vf-lb.62688/#post-516537
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/considering-pm-1228-or-1236-lathes.61206/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1228vf-lb.35363/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1228-vf-lb-lathe-preparations.35255/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1228-dro.50974/


----------



## MSD0 (Oct 22, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> There is some small flex in the compound that makes parting a little bit of an issue. A solid tool post helps a lot there. I part aluminum and 12L14 with the power feed now. I haven't tried parting anything harder.
> 
> I really like the 1127 overall. Rigidity is going to be far better than a mini lathe, as well as power. If you don't need the larger work area of a 1236 or similar, or don't have the space, it's a good option. That said, the 1236 preferred package is a lot of machine for the money and it deserves consideration. It also comes with a stand, which can be a bit of cash to buy or build for the smaller machine. It will be a fair bit more rigid as well.
> 
> ...


I found that if I used shorter set screws and a stubby Allen wrench, I could adjust the cross slide gibs with the glass scale in place.


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm leaning towards the 11x27 because it comes with the QCTP and the 4 jaw independent chuck


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 23, 2018)

Just ordered the* PM-1127VF-LB Lathe*

can't wait to get it!

Cost me over $4k total. Ordered the 2-axis DRO installed and an MT3 drill chuck


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 23, 2018)

Congratulations! I think you'll like it. Mine has been a great machine to work on.


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 23, 2018)

The DRO is on back order, so it'll take awhile. I hope sooner rather than later. 

I'm also trying to come up with a bench design to place this lathe and mill on, and I'm no woodworker. Thinking of using 2x4s and 3/4" plywood as the table top


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 23, 2018)

Use two pieces of 3/4 plywood, glued and screwed together.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 23, 2018)

My bench might be useful to you if you're going with wood. 

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/designing-a-wood-bench-for-a-lathe.63747/

It's been working great and very solid. That said, it would have been cheaper to buy the stand from PM.  It gave me something to do while I waited and I like the finished product.


----------



## Pcmaker (Oct 23, 2018)

Not sure whether to go wood or metal. I am definitely much better with working on metal than wood, plus I can make leveling feet much easier. 

But I have to add drawers and wood is much easier to add drawers to.


----------



## shooter123456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Pcmaker said:


> Will this lathe be large enough that I won't have any parting issues? It's a 120v motor, I'm not so sure how much more powerful it is than my current lathe.



I have the 1030v, which is one size down from the 1127.  It has the same HP rating as the 1127, but it weighs 200 lbs less and is a brushed dc motor instead of the AC motor on the 1127.

I have parted 3" 6061 aluminum with a HSS parting tool using the power feed.  Just needed to spray WD40 a lot to keep the chips from welding.






I also parted a whole lot of 1.25" and 1" 304 stainless using the power feed.





The 1127 will have no issues at all with parting.  If I had the money at the time, I would have gone with the 1127 in a heartbeat.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 24, 2018)

Awesome parting. Makes me want harder for a 1022.


----------

